# Clubman towbar photos



## dandywarhol (Nov 14, 2010)

Could anyone give me any underside photos of a towbar assembly on a Clubman?

I'm having difficulty getting a towbar made up norf, so I'm looking for some pics to get some ideas for making one.

Thanks in anticipation, Alan


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Bump!


----------



## dandywarhol (Nov 14, 2010)

**** said:


> Bump!


Have you told your insurance company?? 

I've had some PM correspondence but any further info on the Vee Dubbleya chassis would be appreciated.........


----------



## dandywarhol (Nov 14, 2010)

Bump - anyone with a VW Chassis cab Clubman able to take a pic of the towbar setup - I'm wondering if the waste tank is removed or if the extrusions go under the tank - not a lot of ground clearance methinks :?


----------



## dandywarhol (Nov 14, 2010)

NOBODY willing to point a camera under their Clubman?  :wink:


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Maybe Clubman Owners don't fit towbars  

Have you tried the Autosleeper-ownersforum.com Dandy? :wink:


----------



## dandywarhol (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh, a lot of them have a towbar Peter - Almost every one in the classifieds has a towbar fitted.................

I've got some ideas about doing it but just keen to se how others/towbar manufacturers do it. Watlings have no plans from one they did a while back.

Last weekend I took out the cooker etc. to gain access to fit a Fiamma rear wall bike rack - not the easiest of jobs unless you've got the hand size of a 12 year old! 

So, that's the cycle rack problem sorted but I'd like to have the option of taking the motorbike behind


----------

